# Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar



## Thomas9904 (1. Februar 2008)

Werbung 

*PureFishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder​*
Nachdem Pure Fishing zum langfristigen Partner geworden ist, gibt's nun jeden Monat was zu gewinnen. 

Zum einen wird jeden Monat Gerät oder Zubehör der Marken, die Pure Fishing verkauft, unter neuangemeldeten Mitgliedern verlost. Also von den Marken Berkley, ABU Garcia, Fenwick, Stren, Mitchell, Spider oder 7Strand.


Zum anderen wurden auch die „Altmember" nicht von Pure Fishing vergessen - die müssen aber was dafür tun )) Und zwar im entsprechenden Thread im Forum Gewinnspiele / Preisausschreiben diesmal sich einfach melden.


Denn auf Grund der Feiertage gab es ja im Januar keinen ausgelobten Preis. So dass jetzt im Februar für 2 Monate Preise vergeben werden. Also je 2 für Alt- und Neuboardies.  

*Der Gewinn für Januar und Februar
 ABU ULTRA CAST 4000 FD​*
Die neue Ultra Cast-Serie von Abu Garcia besticht neben dem Top-Design auch durch die hochwertige technische Ausstattung. Kräftiges,  4,9:1 übersetztes Getriebe mit 5 Kugellagern und einem IAR- Walzenlager (sofortiger Rücklaufstopp), Frontbremse mit Microrasterung und extra-großen Bremsscheiben, Metall-Weitwurfspule und Graphit-Ersatzspule.

Eine Rolle für ambitionierte Angler! 







Wer also eine der Rollen gewinnen will: Einfach hier im Thread melden!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

|wavey: na denn melde ich mich mal |supergri als erster  |rolleyes
greez
andy


----------



## Denni_Lo (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Tjo, neues Jahr neuer Versuch. Ich hoffe ich bin ein „Altmamber“ daher melde ich mich mal.


----------



## Nighthawk (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

**meld, meld**

Mal sehen ob es was wird 

Gruss
Dirk


----------



## ostsee_wurm23 (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Daumen Drück! Möchte auch mal gewinnen:c

Gruß
Ostsee_Wurm23


----------



## Toto (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

** aufzeig **
 #h


----------



## Kistenmann (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Dann melde ich mich auch mal als alter Altmember |rolleyes


----------



## fxschmxxstxrp (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Hallo und Petri an alle
Ich versuche dann auch mal hier als Altmember mein Glück |wavey:


----------



## Buster (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

*fingerschnips* *armheb* ich meld mich auch mal *wink* |wavey:


----------



## forelle03 (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Ich möchte mich auch mal melden.

                                          mfg
                                        Michael
                                            :m


----------



## Chrisi04 (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Ich möchte mich dann auch mal hier melden 

Eigentlich sollten meine Chancen ja gut stehen, wie war das noch mit dem dümmsten angler? |kopfkrat


----------



## schumico (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

na wenn es doch immer so einfach wäre naja 

aber trotzdem danke für die chance


----------



## WallerKalle04 (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Ich melde mich mal an meinem Geburtstag!! vielleicht bringts ja glück und ich bekomm das gute stück!:m


----------



## Ranger (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Meld! Würde mich auch sehr über die Rolle freuen...


----------



## Ulli3D (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Bei mir wär sie gut aufgehoben


----------



## Donauhannes (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Meld,Meld!!!
Wo muss ich meine Anschrift abgeben,damit da sPaket auf die Reise gehen kann??:q


----------



## Michael-Neo (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

ich will auch was für umsonst


----------



## Jens0883 (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Bin auch dabei!


----------



## Carphunter 76 (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Bin ich schon Altmember ? Ich fühle mich noch garnicht alt ?


----------



## Balouderbaer (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Hallo zusammen,

die Rolle :k möchte bestimmt einen Ausflug nach Leverkusen machen!!!:q:q:q

MfG
Manfred#h


----------



## Kleiner-Zander (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

|wavey:#h 
Ich meld mich dann auch mal ^^


----------



## aal60 (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Auch ich hätte ein gute Verwendung für diese *SUPERTEIL*


----------



## steve b (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Werde mich dann auch mal anmelden.|wavey: Bis dahin.


----------



## jaeger (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Einfach hier im Thread melden?

Ok:

*MELD!! #h
*hmmm... war ja gar nicht so schwierig dieses Mal.

bittebitte...


----------



## APierkes (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

#h
Dann mal schnell melden.
Halloooooooo


----------



## grintz (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

...da simmer dabei, dat is prima... 
na da bin ich doch auch dabei, würd das Röllchen auch gut behandeln...


----------



## Angelmati (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

meld! meld!!!
 Neues Jahr und hoffentlich neues glück bittte bitte bitte!!


----------



## Damyl (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Ab wann ist man Altmember ?#c
Egal..............
Melde Gehorsamst |supergri


----------



## Eurobaer (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Finger ist oben....... |jump:

Neues Jahr, neues Glück..... gerne würde ich was gewinnen.....

#g


----------



## Waagemann (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Juhu meld mich auch|wavey:!


----------



## Stefan6 (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Neue Angelsaison mit Pure Fishing  Angeltackle#h


----------



## aliencook (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Ich könnte das gute Stück wohl auch gebrauchen!
Würde natürlich auch gut drauf aufpassen


----------



## Chrizzi (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Ich melde mich auch *meld*


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Meld mich auch *handheb*


----------



## Fishzilla (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Immer diese Meldepflicht:q
Wenn ich gewinne, nehme ich die Rolle sogar mit ins Bett.


----------



## flasche (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Ich bin Dabei


----------



## spinner14 (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Ich könnte sie auch gebrauchen,also melde ich mich#h


----------



## Benny1982 (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Würde mich ebenfalls sehr über diese Rolle freuen:k


----------



## DerHorst (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

na dann, will ich mein glück auch mal probieren


----------



## FischerBub (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

|wavey:*Meld*|wavey:

Würde mir die Rolle gerne aus der Nähe anschaun|rolleyes.


----------



## auborne (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Ich würde die Rolle auch gerne nehmen|rolleyes


----------



## Sumsagro (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

*MELD*

Es würde ein kleiner Traum in Erfüllung gehen, wenn ich die Rolle bekommen würde!


----------



## Stachelritter86 (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Jo, da bin ich dabei! Also meld ich mich mal ordentlich!

In Bayern fühlt sich die Rolle bestimmt am wohlsten und ich würd sie auch artgerecht halten!

viele Grüße

Markus


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

"Melden macht frei" hat mein Spieß damals immer gesagt...!|znaika:

Also zackig:
Gruß - Meldung --- Meldung - Gruß
-#h-----|bla:-------- |director:-:vik:


----------



## Schnullerdorsch (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

ICH AUCH!!!!!!!!!

 [SIZE=-1] *verheiratet und hab 3 Kinder habt mitleid
*[/SIZE]


----------



## LUKA$ (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

melde mich auch mal...sie wäre in guten händen ^^


----------



## Ben_koeln (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Yupp, dieses Posting kann ebenfalls als Meldung gewertet werden! #h


----------



## jkc (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Jupp, hier ich|wavey:


----------



## flori66 (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Meld !!!
Ich brauche eine neue Spinnrolle...also her damit


----------



## d0ni (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

meld xD

könnt das schöne ding auch gebrauchen xD *zwink*


----------



## wolkenkrieger (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Schickes Röllchen. Hät'sch ooch gern


----------



## ZanderKalle (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Wie immer darf ich natürlich nicht fehlen ........... irgendwann klappt es#6





Gruß an alle ZanderKalle|wavey:


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Melde mich wie befohlen.:vik:


----------



## Gourmet (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

:vik:Auch ich könnte die Rolle gut gebrauchen

Petri allerseits


----------



## nemles (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:

Na da muß ich mich doch auch gleich melden.

|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## mauser (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Ich meld mich auch mal!!!:m

Viele Grüße Mauser|wavey:


----------



## Lasko (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Melde mich ebenfalls!

|laola:


----------



## karpfenmick (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Meld,MELD::#6

Dabei sein ist nicht immer alles also schickt mir das Röllchen ins schöne Düsseldorf an den Rhein.

Gruß Micha #h


----------



## xbxmxnn (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Moin moin,

ich möchte mich auch melden! Also: hier, hier...! |supergri


----------



## Case (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Gelten Uralt-Member auch.?

Case


----------



## Master Hecht (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

ich meld mich auch ne neue Rolle würde mir sehr gefallen...|supergri


----------



## Lonny (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Hallo,

ich möchte sie Gewinnen 
habe noch nie in meinen leben etwas gewonnen :-(



Daniel


----------



## Hansen fight (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Eine neue Rolle könnt ich auch mal wieder gebrauchen.


----------



## GEuwe (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Dann muß ich mich auch melden


----------



## Würmchesbader (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Bin selbstverständlich auch gerne dabei !


----------



## Raver@re (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Ich melde mich dann auch mal an


----------



## Flo66 (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

So ein feines Teil fehlt mir noch

Auf jeden Fall dabei!^^


----------



## schumi112 (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Ich möchte auch gerne mal was gewinnen!

Gruß Schumi


----------



## prinz1 (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

hallo hallo

*meld*

altmember?! tja kann man so sagen, oder ??

die rolle würd ich doch glatt gewinnen wollen!!!

gruß an alle

der prinz


----------



## WhiteWolf (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

ich auch
*meld*


----------



## Mütze (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

#hHalli, Hallo !!!

Ich mach hiermit auch ne Armhebung. 

Vielleicht hab ich ja dieses mal Glück.#c


----------



## Kaczi (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

huhu hallo    zappel

hier ist noch jemand........


----------



## zesch (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

1 2 3

meins

+ ich dann damit min. 6 Tage die Woche hardcore gufieren !

(versprochen)

Gruß

zesch


----------



## Lump (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Na dann, will ich es auch mal versuchen!


----------



## Hechtchris (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Hallo,

ja ne neue rolle ist immer doll ! :vik:


----------



## serge7 (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

bin auch mit in der Verlosung...#6


----------



## F1SCHER (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

*mitdemfngernschipp* könnt auch gut eine gebrauchen


----------



## Tommi-Engel (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

#h#h#h#h#h#h#h
Ich versuch´s dann auch noch mal......


----------



## Bushmaster3k (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Gemeldet!!! #6
die würde mir auch gefallen |wavey:


----------



## soneji (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

da bin ich mal so dabei |bigeyes


----------



## angelnarr (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Na dann melde ich mich ma#h.
will auch gewinnen.


----------



## feeder67 (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

bin ja auch noch nicht so lange dabei. melde mich auch mal.vieleicht hab ich ja mal glück und gewinne das teil.würd mich freuen!
           grüße und
           PETRI HEIL

          JOACHIM#h


----------



## Der Franke (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Und auch ich hinterlasse hiermit eine "Meldung"|wavey:


----------



## steve 09 (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Danke Danke #6 ich habe schon den #a       |schild-g


----------



## Angelgreenhorn (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

da melde ich mich doch auch |wavey:


----------



## mipo (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Ich bin auch dabei !!!!!!!!!!!!!! Würde sie auch in Ehren halten:m


----------



## diesdorfer-kucki (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

hier ist noch jemand der sich meldet-eine schöne rolle ,würde bestimmt einige schöne fische landen an der elbe


----------



## atibandi (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

dann melde ich mich auch mal wieder!
vll klappt es ja diesmal!
grüße matti


----------



## eiswerner (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Hallo,
Ichhhh bin auch ein Oldi hier im Board!!!!!!!!
bin auch dabei#h


----------



## Kaljan (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

moin moin, 

ich melde mich dann auch mal, aber ich schnippse nicht mit den fingern, sonst komm ich nicht dran  , genau wie in der schule |rolleyes

mfG Kaljan #h


----------



## Beifänger (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Meldung!
Ich hätte grosse Lust diese Rolle mal an der Ostsee zu testen.

TL Beifänger


----------



## Fishing_Girl (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

*MELD* Wird zeit, dass ich mal ne vernünftige Rolle bekomme...ich hab irgendwie nur Schrott in meiner Angeltasche |rolleyes

|wavey:


----------



## Wasserpatscher (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Ich!! Hier! Halloooooo!


----------



## H2Ofreund (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Hier bin ich!

Ihr werdet mich schon einer Membergruppe zuordnen... (hoffentlich den Gewinnern  )


----------



## troutmaster69 (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Moin moin aus Hamburg,

ich meld mich auch mal an, wer will sich den schon die *"  ABU ULTRA CAST 4000 FD" *entgehen lassen!
Ich gönne die Rolle jedem von Euch, troutmaster


----------



## skandinavienfan (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Also,da ich mich entschlossen habe dieses Jahr im Juni den Fischen in Norwegen auch mal das Fürchten zu lehren(war bisher immer nur für die Auf-und Zubereitung des Fanges zuständig)
wäre so ne feine Rolle doch ganz prima.Ich würde mich sehr darüber freuen-und vielleicht sogar meinen Männern das Fürchten lehren!(konkurrenz)

                                       Sabine.:vik:


----------



## siwok44 (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Vileicht klapt es mal zum 64.Geburtstag,auf jeden  Fall melede mich


----------



## Breamhunter (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Hier, hallo, ich auch|director:
(Als alter ABU und Mitchell-Fan):q


----------



## petipet (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Im Lotto läuft seit dreißig Jahren nix, darum probier ich es mal hier.


----------



## bennie (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

*meld*

hier, ich! ich! *schnipps*


----------



## Oinkoink (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Ich melde mich hiermit auch...


----------



## badbrain (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

gemeldet !
das schaffe selbst ich !


----------



## firemirl (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Naja, 
die Chancen sind zwar verschwindend gering, aber vieleicht hat ja die Glücksgöttin mal erbarmen mit einem wie mir..............

Glaube kann ja bekanntlich Berge versetzen......

Glaub,Glaub...................


----------



## roland rautenberg (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Ich versuch Hiermit auch mal  mein Glück 
Trotzdem viel Glück und *DICKES PETRI*
*an ALLE!*


----------



## bike44rot (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Ebenfalls dabei!

#h Thomas


----------



## Imperator (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Achtung!!!!!!! 
Bin auch an Bord. :m
*Hoffe **Glücksgöttin Fortuna denk an mich*.:vik:
:vik:


----------



## SHLKDH (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Warum nicht !? Mitmachen und dabei sein ist doch alles.

Grüße  Klaus D.


----------



## matthiast (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Hallo!

Ich möcht auch gewinnen!

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## rotauge88 (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Immer her damit! Wenn ich schon nicht beim Lotto gewinne, dann bitte hier


----------



## Angelprofesor (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

|wavey: Hallo, dabei sein ist alles, also ich auch .#:


----------



## Der Wobbler (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Ich will auch gewinnen !|bigeyes 

Haaaaaaalllllllooo, ich ich ich ich WILL AUCH GEWINNEN !:vik:


----------



## boot (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Ich glaube es nicht das man was gewinnen kann,der grund dafür ist das ich noch nicht von einem mitglied gehört habe das er sie gewonnen hat. MFG.


----------



## Der Wobbler (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*



boot schrieb:


> Ich glaube es nicht das man was gewinnen kann,der grund dafür ist das ich noch nicht von einem mitglied gehört habe das er sie gewonnen hat. MFG.


 
Die freuen sich soooooooo sehr das sie vergessen haben, ein Trööt aufzumachen ! "ICH BIN EIN GEWINNER, HOLT MICH HIER RAUS !" 

Und wenn es keinen Gewinner gibt - da gibts halt keinen ! Und weiter !


----------



## boot (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*



Der Wobbler schrieb:


> Die freuen sich soooooooo sehr das sie vergessen haben, ein Trööt aufzumachen ! "ICH BIN EIN GEWINNER, HOLT MICH HIER RAUS !"
> 
> Und wenn es keinen Gewinner gibt - da gibts halt keinen ! Und weiter !


na wer es glaubt#d


----------



## Bier (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

joa doch - schaut nett aus die rolle. ich spiel mit und versuche zu gewinnen! *G*


----------



## marin_ffm (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Hm.... hab

Donaudampfschifffahrtselektrizitätenhauptbetriebswerkbauunterbeamtengesellschaft 

als Lösungswort raus... hoffe das ist richtig... #c und ich gewinne.

MfG Marin


----------



## aalhunter.007 (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Hallo, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




melde mich. Wer nicht mitmacht hat schon verloren.#6


----------



## Lippfisch 2007 (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Ich möchte mich auch für diese Rolle anmelden,denn ich würde sie gut gebrauchen können. Im Sommer werde ich nach Norwegen fahren und in den Fjorden diese Rolle auf Herz und Nieren testen.

Gruß an alle 

Lippfisch 2007

#h|wavey:#h|wavey:


----------



## alfratec (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Jaaaaaaaa..................

Ich will auch.........|laola:

Hab noch nieeee........:c :c :c

Bitte bitte........|jump:


LG alfratec


----------



## Seele (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Ich meld mich auch mal an als Altmemeber, Rollen kann man nie genug haben weil irgendwie hab ich immer mehr Ruten als Rollen


----------



## Piotr84 (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

na dann melde ich mich auch mal


----------



## Archer (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Da muss ich mich wohl auch mal melden. Vielleicht habe ich bei so einem Gewinnspiel irgendwann sogar mal Glück...


----------



## Shez (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Meld !!

Gruß :m Shez.


----------



## s_Jaegerle (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Da bin ich doch sofort dabei.

Immer her mit |supergri


----------



## Honeyball (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Wie, nur melden ???

*Haaaallooooo!!!!*


----------



## Hawwerhase (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Na dann...vielleicht hab ich ja nach November nochmal Glück!!


----------



## JoeMc (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

dann meld ich mich auch mal ;D nur *mitläufer*


----------



## Stefan W. (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Bescheid! Melde mich hiermit auch!!

Möchte auch gern mal was gewinnen(falls ich schon zum
"Altmember" gehören sollte? #c )


Gruß Stefan


----------



## Karpfenchamp (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Ich möchte natürlich auch gewinnen. Ist doch klar.


----------



## djoerni (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

*bescheid!!!!!*


----------



## Fishingbear (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Ja, Ich melde mich auch #h!!!

Gruß
Rainer F.aus D.

PS. :c......Ich hab`noch nie was gewonnen:c


----------



## hornhechteutin (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Moin Moin ,
auch mal was gewinnen will also *BESCHEID* |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## Blink* (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Ich glaube, die Rolle will mit mir nach Fehmarn, sie lächelt mich förmlich an|rolleyes|rolleyes|supergri


----------



## goldi1 (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Na!!!! Dann Bin ich doch auch mal dabei.....:m#6|wavey:


----------



## Coasthunter (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Upppsss.........da hätte ich ja fast was verpasst. 


Meldung.................................|supergri


----------



## isi 81 (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

GEMELDET!!!!!!!#h


----------



## Fitti (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Melde mich wie befohlen :m


----------



## hecq (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

melde mich auch mal für so ein schätzchen!:k


----------



## Watfischer84 (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Gemeldet |wavey:

Sieht schick aus das teil :g


----------



## Smith_&_Wesson (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

hi 


melde mich auch

lg


----------



## drehteufel (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Ich auch haben will...|supergri


----------



## Sholar (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

die letzten werdend ie ersten sien also meld ich mich hier auch mal


----------



## wilhelm (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

|laola:
*Melde |jump:das ja ich haben wollen.*


----------



## fiskes (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Hallo:vik:
Auch eine Meldung von mir. Schickes Teil.
Robert


----------



## Balticstar (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

melde mich auch mal mit an zum haben möchten wollen tät#6


----------



## aesche100 (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Melde mich hiermit gehorsamst an:m


----------



## Schuschek (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Melde mich hiermit an.
Die Rolle wird bestimmt astrein zum Dropshotangeln sein


----------



## uziegler (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

...auch dabei sein will #h


----------



## elchmaster (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Hiermit dann auch gemeldet


----------



## Angler1968 (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Auch gemeldet


----------



## Elbefischer (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Melde, Melde, Melde.
Ich will auch dabei sien.:vik:


----------



## angler-jan (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Melde mich auch!!!!


----------



## deerhunter (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Ich meld mich auch! Hoffentlich wirds was!


----------



## Buschmann (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Ich wollte mich auch mal melden! :q


----------



## Muschel-Michel (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

mach den Zeigefinger hoch |znaika:und melde mich auch mal|director:


gruss Micha#h


----------



## Big Man (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Na dann |znaika: ich mich mal als Nr. 155  |rolleyes

Ich denke die passt genau zu meiner Spinrute :q


----------



## simeit_93 (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

ja, dennn meld ich mich auch ma hier...^^
als schüler hat man halt nich sooo viel geld zur verfügung..xD


----------



## hardenberg (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Dies ist eine 
MELDUNG:vik:


----------



## LocalPower (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Ich ich ich...hieeeeer...*hüpfspringmeld* :vik:


----------



## sohigh (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Wuerde mich ueber eine neue Rolle freuen. Daher hier nun meine Meldung.

MfG, sohigh.


----------



## Franky (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Ich gönne jemandem anderes die Rolle und melde mich daher *nicht*...


----------



## zandermarc (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Möchte mich auch anmelden!!
Vielleicht klappts ja?


----------



## crocodile (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

möchte mich auch melden, würde in guten Händen sein und viel wasser sehn.

Abu garcia for life!


----------



## holde (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

...und schon gemeldet! ---   auch schon gewonnen?

Viele Grüße


----------



## sharknose (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Hallo
bin auch dabei, na dann.
Gruß Heiko


----------



## Achim K. (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

will da auch mitmachen und wohl wieder mal knapp vorbei schrammen ;o) ....die Hoffnung, stirbt zuletzt !  

Gruß

Achim |supergri


----------



## dentdesigner (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

:k I Love it drum meld ich mich mal hihihihi .


----------



## Kalle (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

hebt auch mal finger und meldet sich #h


----------



## Crotalus (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Da melde ich mich natürlich auch 

Vielleicht hab ich ja Glück und gewinne das Schmuckstück.


----------



## Screwi (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

vllt hab ich ja auch mal glück
*meld*


----------



## Süerländer (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

ich würde auch gerne mein Equipment qualitativ etwas aufrüsten.
Gruß Süerländer


----------



## Graass (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

hallo  

brauch auch mal wider was neues!!|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri

cu richie


----------



## Kleenus (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Moin !
Bin ganz frisch dabei 
Schicke Rolle muss man schon sagen !

Möge der/die Beste gewinnen !
Lg


----------



## Matze_saksa (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Melde Mich auch mal an .


----------



## kintaro (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

*meld*


----------



## Ralle2 (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Und ich möchte mich auch noch melden!!!


----------



## darth carper (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Meldung!


----------



## c-laui (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Und ich auch. *Meld*


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

melde mich hiermit auch


----------



## oldmorpheus (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

**Meldung** #h


----------



## Bentham (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

*meld*


----------



## Spliff (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Passt sehr gut in meinen Rollenstall  glaube wäre das richtige Arbeitsgerät für mich 

Mfg Spliff


----------



## flexxxone (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Mahlzeit...

ich meld' mich mal vorsichtshalber #h


Is' die eigentlich auch Salzwasser tauglich?|kopfkrat

...würde dann gut zu den Wobblern passen, die ich hoffentlich gewinnen werde :vik:


Servus und Petri!


----------



## Bellyboater (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Ich mach auch mal ne Meldung.


----------



## Rambo74 (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Hi melde mich auch mal als neuer .Gruss Sascha


----------



## mlkzander (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

bei soner feinen rolle meld ich mich auch


----------



## Frech63 (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

:vik: Super Sache. Da mach ich mit. Brauche ich noch für die Norge Tour im Mai.:q

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## antonio (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

na dann will ich auch mal.

gruß antonio


----------



## mainzel (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Ich meld mich dann auch mal...



|wavey:​


----------



## _Pepe_ (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Hier ist auch eine Meldung !!!

(Bei soeinem feinen Röllchen)


----------



## Freder (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Meldung!


----------



## porscher (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

zack und angemeldet!!! viel glück euch allen!!!


----------



## Joe^^ (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

jetzt hab ich mich gemeldet! mal schaun obs was wird!


----------



## Oinkoink (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Ich melde mich auch


----------



## Rabi (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Meldung machen...hört sich ja an, wie beim Bund!
Aber für so'n hübschen Preis doch gern!

Also: MELDUNG!


----------



## schwerhoeriger (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

sers,

her damit. ich nehm das teil gerne.

gruß schwerhoeriger


----------



## utkubsch (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Ja Hallo ,
das wäre doch mal ein Versuch wert. Mit einer Rolle von ABU habe ich noch nie gefischt und mit einer 4000er wäre ich ja bestens bedient und habe viele Vergleiche an meinen Angelruten.
Gruß Torsten


----------



## Sasch (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Moin.Da mach ich doch mal mit.Ein Versuch ist es Wert.


----------



## Karpfenbeschwörer (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

bin zwar ein neumember doch ich meld mich trotzdem an, falls das geht ? xD (oder bin ich hier autom. angemeldet ?) ^^


----------



## Strykee (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

bei solch einer tollen Rolle muss ich mich einfach melden ...

* MELD*#h

vielleicht wird es ja was und ich kann dieses Schmuckstück mein eigen nennen


----------



## Petterson (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Also, wollte heut nachmittag zum angeln und konnt nicht an "meinen" Angelplatz, weil da grad ne Brücke saniert wird. Ausweichplatz gesucht und Rutentasche aufgemacht: kam mir der Kurbelknauf meiner Rolle entgegen. Gottseidank ne Ersatzrolle mitgehabt und montiert, wollte ich endlich nen Wurm auf den Haken ziehen.... stand der Wurmeimer noch daheim im Keller!!!!!! Irgendwann muß ich ja auch mal Glück haben,also: MELDUNG!


----------



## Casualties (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

:lDann melde ich mich auch mal #h
:m


----------



## heyno (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Das ist etwas für mich da brauch ich mich nicht erst mit meiner Frau rumärgern da ich eine neue brauche - warum, weshalb,die alte(Daiwa gs 10x) funktioniert doch noch...!Ich denke einige kennen das auch.|kopfkrat


----------



## Czeki (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Moin an Alle.

Meld mich auch. :m

Gruß Czeki


----------



## Barschbergdirk (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Ich melde mich auch ,auch wenn ich noch nicht lange Mitglied bin


----------



## Taxidermist (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Ich hab zwar noch nie was gewonnen,aber versuchen kann man es ja!

Taxidermist


----------



## mowerpac (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Einfach nur Melden?
*Meld*
Das war ja einfach.


----------



## Quarus (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Melde mich auch mal.


----------



## BMG619 (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Ich melde mich dann mal. :m


----------



## pommersche (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Ein junger Grosstadt Junge macht hier auch mal mit, wer weiss vieleicht hat ein Pechvogel auch mal Glück!


Petri Heil euch allen!

#h


----------



## Bramo (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

reicht das wenn ich "HIER" schreib?!

ansonsten "meld meld meld..."

oder: ich möchte mich hermit anmelden.

;o)


----------



## prinz1980 (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

ich meld mich dann auch hiermit**


----------



## Stizostedion (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

#hIch melde mich hiermit auch mal an***#h

Gruß

Stizostedion


----------



## mr.simmerl (9. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Will die Chance natürlich auch nutzen und melde mich hiermit an !!!!!!!!


----------



## Willhelm Klink (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Ich Melde mich auch an!
hoffe doch das ich auch mal glück habe


----------



## klausdj2008 (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Ne Abu Garcia hätt´ich auch gerne. Aber ich drücke allen die Daumen.

Viele Grüße, Klaus


----------



## Wingman (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

#h Hier! Ich melde mich auch mal! Den Rest muss das Glück für mich machen. Ich habe getan was ich konnte


----------



## höcht (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

*meld*, wär bei mir gut aufgehoben^^


----------



## Anjolus (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

hiermit melde ich mich, wie so viele vor mir... #v

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## NEMORIKO (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

:vik:Hi @ all :vik:
Ich will auch was gewinnen ;-)


----------



## duc996freak (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Meld Meld Meld Meld


----------



## feedex (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Melde mich dann auch einmal....wäre auch gern bereit, den Gewinn in Gelnhausen selbst und höchstpersönlich abzuholen!
:g


----------



## Seeringler (10. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

ich will auch! #h 

Moment.... Jetzt bin ich auch hier gemeldet!

 sooooo #6 groß ist mein Daumen schon vom Drücken!!


----------



## Capt. Chaos (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Meldung !!! Würde mich auch sehr über die Rolle freuen...


----------



## Baifisch (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Hallo,
melde mich auch :q


----------



## Ostsee72 (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Na die würd sich in meiner Gerätetasche auch noch gut machen.......


----------



## Dorschprinz (11. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Ich auch ! :vik:


----------



## Slay (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Auch ich möchte mich mal für so einen feinen Preis melden


----------



## peterws (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Solch ein Röllchen hätte ich auch gerne.


----------



## bossi (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Jau die würd gut zu mir passen!:vik:
Dabei!#h


----------



## upahde (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

#hHallo#h Ich auch haben will :q


----------



## Freiburger (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Ja, die würde mir auch sehr gut gefallen.


----------



## Roland.K (12. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Meld:m


----------



## tomkat (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

hallo
dann meld ich auch mal ..............


----------



## Insulaner (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Bin auch dabei.


----------



## Goggo (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

schönes Teil! Die hätte ich gerne |supergri


----------



## Black Airwolf (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Guck mal, da steht bestimmt schon mein Name drauf


----------



## Herald (13. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Na dann möchte ich natürlich auch gewinnen .!!

Herald


----------



## Deexx (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Hallo!
Ich würde mich freuen wenn ich gewinnen würde!!


----------



## stere (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

auch will gewinnen |supergri


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Melden is nich schwer,
hätt das Röllchen gerne sehr|wavey:


----------



## EddyCoolx (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Na dann probier ichs auch einfach mal, vielleicht hab ich ja glück  *meld*


----------



## tritrixi (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

und auch gemeldet für das schöne Teil!


----------



## APierkes (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Hier ich !!!!!!
:vik:


----------



## Walleyehunter69 (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

:qMeld!habe am 20.02.Geburtstag

Bin Sternzeichen Fische, jage meine Artgenossen und habe am 20.02. Geburtstag was sollte da mit dem Geschenk noch schiefgehen? Bin übrigens ein 38jahrealtmember entschuldigung beim Board bin ich noch nich mal einjährig:q|waveyetri Heil Walleyehunter69


----------



## Benno33 (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Ich auch antworten.
Das tolle Teil würd super auf meine neue Matchrute Passen.


----------



## Slotti (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Mir würde die Rolle auch gefallen.


----------



## matze-dixi (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Oh, bitte, bitte ich möchte auch mal was gewinnen!


----------



## morna (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

will mich natürlich auch melden .petri heil


----------



## michaelbeierer (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Ohhhh, die hab ich mir gewünscht

viel Petri vom Bodensee


----------



## Mtxhelior (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

:vik:Meldung gemacht!!!:vik:


----------



## Die Makrele (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

|wavey:  Hier Herr Lehrer. Ich, ich, ich...................


----------



## Discocvw (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Meld,meld,meld, seht her ich bin ein Held !


----------



## MC-Marty (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Das ist ja mal was nettes von euch. 

*Ichauchmaldenfingerheb*


gruss

Martin


----------



## Barsch321 (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Anfängern wird Glück nachgesagt. Hier im Board bin ich blutiger Anfäger. Sollte also klappen.
Petri Heil


----------



## schatti70 (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

So dann melde ICH mich auch mal für das schöne Röllchen

                                      :vik:


----------



## nightflight34 (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Melden macht frei, also bin ich so frei! :vik:

Cheers


----------



## JanS (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Och die würde so schön an mein Weihnachtsgeschenk passen, daher melde ich mich hier nun auch


----------



## dogfish (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Eck wull de Roll ook hebbn :q


----------



## kkanone (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

*MELDE* mich wie befohlen :m

Gruß
Konrad


----------



## Pete99 (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

bin da, wer noch? #6


----------



## angler1996 (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

na dann melde ich mich auch . Die könnte ich im Mai gleich mit nehmen nach Schweden. Werde ein bischen in der Nähe des Stammwerkes von Abu den Hechten auf die Schuppen rücken
Gruß A.


----------



## kxffxkxffx (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

ich will endlich mal glück haben und auch mal was gewinnen|gr::q


----------



## Zanderstipper (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

ich melde mich auch!


----------



## Zanderfänger (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Will haben...


----------



## Homer5 (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

melde mich auch mal,bin zwar nicht der erste aber vieleicht gewinn ich ja auch mal was #h


----------



## Freelander (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Doch wohl nicht, ohne mich#h.


----------



## Uschi+Achim (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Wir könnten auch noch so ein feines Röllchen gebrauchen. 

Uschi + Achim


----------



## JuL (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

will mir genau diese rolle kaufen! zwar in der kleineren größe zum forellenfischen aber gegen die hätt ich auch nix, denn meine 4000er shimano rolle is auch schon altersgeschwächt


----------



## Jacky Fan (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Da bin ich auch dabei


----------



## Fxxxxx (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

#h :vik: #6 |wavey: :m|asmil:|director:|pftroest::#2:|rotwerden|jump:#v|laola::z#g|smlove2:#:#w#a


----------



## roedi (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Meldung...


----------



## sven77 (15. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Ich bin auch dabei!!

Eine gute Rolle kann ich immer brauchen!!!


----------



## Hai2 (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

was gewinnen?? klar^^ >siegertypbinz


----------



## g.schuldes (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Hieeeeer -- Ich Auch Mal!!!


----------



## uyanbekardes (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Würde mich sehr über eine neue Rolle freuen, wäre bei mir in Top händen!

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## bueffel61 (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

....lieber spät , als nie... MELD !!! :g


----------



## elgu (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

ich auch und nicht immer nur die anderen#h


----------



## roobi (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Dann meld ich mich auch mal


----------



## FJM (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Schnipp! Schnipp!
Wenn "Altmember" was mit dem Jahrgang zu tun hat, bin ich auf jeden Fall einer!

Petri Heil aus Geldern-Veert!
FJM


----------



## Fishing (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Würde auch gerne mal was gewinnen.
Also, hier meine Meldung.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 26848 (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Hallo. Ich melde mich auch zum Gewinnspiel an.

Gruß rhein-siegangler


----------



## niddafischer (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

super ich brauche doch eine rolle klar ich mach mit!


----------



## loki73 (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

oje ist die schlange lang.
aber trotzdem gewinne ich die rolle


----------



## Lysis (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Und Zack, auch gemeldet 

Grüße Lysis


----------



## Tom63 (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Da meld ich mich doch klatt.
Gruss Tom


----------



## nava (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

solch eine feine Rolle würd ich auch gern haben

Also schnell mal gemeldet, vielleicht klappts ja endlich mal mit dem Gewinnen

Gruss nava


----------



## irish pike (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

na dann los, ich meld mich an ,so ein "rölleli" ist immer toll!


----------



## JoFlash (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Dann bekunde ich hier auch mal mein Interesse!!!Vielleicht wirds ja was. So viel Pech wie ich im Moment am Wasser habe, müsste es ja eigentlich mit der Rolle klappen


----------



## DinkDiver (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Hab auch noch nie gewonnen. Aber irgendwann ist immer das erste Mal.

Rollen kann man nie genug haben. Will damit auch an der Verlosung teilnehmen


----------



## flexmaster (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

ich brauch sie!

wär schon edel so eine tolle rolle!


----------



## ZanderKai (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Ich *meld* mich dann auch mal.
Nen Versuch ist's immer wert:m


----------



## Greenhorn1971 (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

melden da bin ich dabei hat zwar in der schule schon nicht geklappt aber vieleicht hier


----------



## klumpi (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

da bin ich auch dabei brauche eine neue Rolle für Schweden.|wavey:


----------



## mario2008 (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

moin moin ! #h  möchte mich auch anmelden |wavey:


petri heil    mario


----------



## Doc Plato (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Mahlzeit,

habe ich schon erwähnt das das einzige was ich bisher in meinem Leben gewonnen habe, 5m rotes Nähgarn waren?! Kein Witz! #c

Gruß 

Doc #h

Edit: Oder waren es nur 3m ???


----------



## Angler93 (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

hi ich würd mich auch gern melden als jungangler hat man eh kein geld um sich gute sachen zu kaufen:c  also muss ich die rolle halt gewinnen^^


----------



## big mama (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*


  MELDUNG auch von mir ! #h


----------



## Bella69 (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Ich melde mich auch. Vielleicht hab ich ja Glück.

Gruß

Bella|wavey:


----------



## Matthias_05 (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

hmmmm schöne sache, würd ich gerne gewinnen #6


----------



## Manner (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Moin,melde mich auch.
gruß Manner


----------



## Nordwind 97 (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Hallo,ich melde mich natürlich auch.Gruß kalli


----------



## Kübel (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

HuHu, #h

icke melde mich och hier mal auf die schnelle. :vik:

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## Petri1 (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Ne schöne Rolle kann doch jeder Gebrauchen

Melde mich dann auch mal


Petri1


----------



## Dopemaster61 (17. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

weiß ja nicht ob ich schon zu den altmembern gehöre aber melde mich auch einfach mal


----------



## hell66 (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Dann meld ich mich auch mal.

Gruß

Hell66


----------



## tschechien_angler (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

na dann muss ich mich ja wohl auch melden


----------



## Hansen1 (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

|wavey: meld mich dann auch mal


----------



## thymonst (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Auch dabei


----------



## iche112 (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:ich meld mich auch|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## fjordbutt (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

twinkywinky 

ich auch gewinnen möchte:m


----------



## powermike1977 (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

ich melde mich freiwillig


----------



## Tommy1311 (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Melde mich auch, denn wer nicht wagt der nicht gewinnt.
petry Tommy1311


----------



## mcfishman (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

...will auch einmal in meinem leben was gewinnen - also *MELD*


----------



## querangler (19. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Juhu, Meldung !!!! :vik:


----------



## Frosty222 (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Hi Meldung


----------



## Kröte (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

melde mich auch  |wavey:


----------



## AalNils (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Und ich melde mich einfach mal mit


----------



## andreas1976 (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

|bla: wenn sich si viele hier melden, werde ich gleich mal mitmachen...

getreu dem Motto: "Immer mir dem Strom schwimmen"

|wavey: * meld*


----------



## Brassenmeier (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

*3,2,1 meins ich meld mich mal an*


----------



## Maurice86 (20. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Ich meld mich auch mal  ^^


----------



## marin (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

da ich ambitionierte Angler bin melde ich mich hiermit auch.

MfG marin


----------



## Isfandiar (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

hi, ich melde mich auch mal....Danke schon im Voraus! :q


----------



## Kalter Fisch (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Melde mich hiermit auch mal an, vielleicht klappt´s ja!

Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Axlpac (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Für so einen Preis mache ich prompt Meldung   |wavey:


----------



## hharfst (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

oh je oh je oh je..... soviele melder......

ich sollt mich vielleicht auch mal melden!


----------



## Interesierter (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Ich melde mich auch einfach mal. #h


----------



## pikehunter (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

So. Hier ist nun auch meine Anmeldung.
Super Preis der diesesmal hier verlost wird. Ich bin gespannt|rolleyes
Jetzt heißt es : Daumen drücken, Daumen drücken, Daumen drücken....#6#6#6

Beste Grüße von
pikehunter


----------



## Stonefish (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Ich melde mich auch mal an. Auch ohne die letzten 23 Seiten zu lesen.#c Kann ja nicht schaden.#6


----------



## Korken (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Bin dabei, melde mich


----------



## MeerforelleHRO (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

da bin ich doch dabei. TL André


----------



## alterjunger (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

ich versuche auch mal mein Glück


----------



## Pete86 (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

So dann werde ich auch mal mein Glück versuchen um diese schöne Rolle zu erhaschen!!!


----------



## angler felix (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Dürfen Angler unter 18 mitmachen??? 


Egal ich melde mich trotzdem.:vik:


----------



## ~:empty:~ (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

ich wäre auch ein interessierter #h


----------



## forelli2.0 (21. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

ich meld mich auch mal


----------



## just_a_placebo (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Sieht echt gut aus die ULTRA CAST 4000FD von Abu!!
Dann meld ich mich doch glatt auch mal!! 

flo


----------



## speedfreack (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Könnte die rolle gut gebrauchen


----------



## Grundheini (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

ja ich auch #h
*meld*


----------



## Moppi (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Ich mach auch mit. Vielleicht hab ich ja als "Neue" ein
bisschen Anfängerglück. |rolleyes
Gruß Andrea


----------



## Rudi05 (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

|wavey:
Ich werde mein Glück auch mal versuchen vieleicht klabt es ja

MFG Manuel 

Gruß aus Rodenbach bei Hanau#h


----------



## dominofisch (22. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

dann meld ich mich ach mal an hab noch nie was gewonen aber jetzt hab ich ganzzzzzz gute gefühl:vik: dass das gute stück bei mir landet


----------



## trixi-v-h (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Ich möchte mich auch anmelden für diese hübsche Rolle


----------



## Donnerkrähe (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

meld!


----------



## Thunder (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

auch mal *meld* in die runde schmeisst :q

mfg

Thunder


----------



## mot67 (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

meldung mach


----------



## Eur0 (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Meld mich auch mal

fg* eur0


----------



## Alex.k (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Ich melde mich auch, danke für die Aufmerksamkeit.

LG Alex


----------



## Keule (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

will auch gewinnen. meldung


----------



## Pikemike (23. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

mich nich vergessen!!!


----------



## Joka (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

** aufzeig **  :m


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Na dann möcht ich mich auch noch melden
Gruß aus Ulm


----------



## Zweiradfahrer (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Na dann möcht ich mich auch noch melden
Gruß aus Ulm #6


----------



## Ammersee-angler (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Hi,

ich meld mich auch mal, So ne neue Rolle könnt ich schon gut bebrauchen, da meine alte kaputt geganen ist.:=(


----------



## Schleie07 (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Möchte auch gerne gewinnen.Habe sonst immer so viel Pech.Außerdem kann ich eine neue Rolle gut gebrauchen,da ich nicht viele "gute" habe.

      VG
Lars


----------



## Barschl (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Bin auch dabei.........


----------



## WhiteWolf (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

|wavey: MELD|wavey:


----------



## Malko (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Dann melde ich mich auch einmal


----------



## weserwaller07 (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

wollt mich nur mal melden!!
VG weserwaller07


----------



## Rucce (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

So, dann meld ich mich auch mal an.


----------



## Falconetti (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

betrachtet mich als angemeldet

als neueinsteiger kann ich alles gebrauchen (lechz)


----------



## AnglerT (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

:vik: Trainer, Trainer :vik:

Meld mich auch an#6


----------



## speedfreack (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Na dann meld ich mich auch,und hoffe das ein bisschen glück dabei ist!!!:vik:


----------



## jenskanne (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

meld meld
ich hätte sie schon gerne!

mfg jens


----------



## bine (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Vielleicht hab ich ja auch Glück, so als verspätetes Hochzeitsgeschenk.....|wavey:


----------



## venni-kisdorf (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

|wavey:Meld mich ....|wavey: 
 :vik:Mal sehen ob ich glück habe  :vik:


Gruß und Petri Heil an ALLE


----------



## Barschangler (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

ich meld mich auch mal hoffe ich gewinn mal was


----------



## mixerfisch (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Na da melde ich mich doch als "Neuer" auch mal, am Ende klappt ja so eine Meldung kurz vor Ende des Monats tatsache...wär ja was denn sonst hab ich meist Pech...
der Mixerfisch


----------



## GiantKiller (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

angemeldet!


----------



## Fynn_sh (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Ich melde mich auch mal #6:q


----------



## The real Hecht (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Die Rolle sieht echt gut aus.....
und ne neue könnte ich auch mal gebrauchen...
man muss nichts weiter machen als neuangemeldet sein (und Glück haben) geil !!!

falls ich schon zu lange angemeldet bin:
MELD!


----------



## sunfisher1991 (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Jungs ich bin mit an Bord. Da ich ja noch ein armer Gymnasiast bin wär en neues Röllchen nicht wirklich zu verschmähen. |wavey:Grüßle, Sebbie


----------



## SCHLICKO (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Hallo ! Hier ist meine Meldung|wavey:
Ich hoffe mit ein wenig Glück kan es schon was werden .
Wenn nicht , hat das Glück auch Schonzeit .
Petrie an alle.


----------



## Hoschi2904 (1. März 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Ich meld mich hier dann auch mal
Gruß, Hoschi


----------



## Hoschi2904 (1. März 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Ich meld mich hier dann auch mal

           :vik:

Gruß, Hoschi


----------



## Thomas W. (1. März 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

warum nicht, dabeisein oder nicht? ich auch!


----------



## Henryhst (1. März 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Und gemeldet.Dabei sein ist alles.

Lg Henryhst


----------



## martinspro (1. März 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Dann meld ich mich als neuer gleich auch mal =)


----------



## rudolf8 (2. März 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Hallo ich meld mich auch mal (könnt ich die haben )

rudolf8 aus Kessin


----------



## Ammersee-angler (2. März 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Hi, 

ich bin auch wieder dabei

#h#h


----------



## Hackersepp (3. März 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

:qservus, ich bin somit auch gemeldet !:q

gruß hackersepp


----------



## Ammersee-angler (3. März 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

oh, ich glaube die Aktion is schon vorbei.


----------



## Elbfischer3 (3. März 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Ich bin auch dabei, denn was kann man als armer Student auch anderes machen, außer auf Fortuna zu hoffen und mit dem alten Tackle angeln zu gehen. #6


----------



## Ammersee-angler (3. März 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

lest ihr die andern Posts nicht?? 
Ich habe doch geschrieben, das es schon vorbei ist.
Habs selber auch erst vorher gemerkt


----------



## Ocrem (3. März 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Ein Versuch ist es wert!


----------



## Feedermaik (3. März 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

....muss ich doch auch mal mitmachen!!!!!

Gruss,Feedermaik


----------



## Feedermaik (3. März 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

....na dann beim nächsten mal.....


----------



## LAC (3. März 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

melde mich auch an.


----------



## superdju (3. März 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Ich bin auch dabei brauch grad ne rolle und hab grad kein geld


----------



## forelle03 (4. März 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

melde mich auch#h#h
Kann ne Rolle gebrauchen


----------



## Angler25 (4. März 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Ich habe am 1.3.08 meine Angelschein bestanden.Wie sieht es mit einem Geschenk aus?Bitte,bitte!!Danke,danke!!


----------



## jaeger (5. März 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Gewinner Januar/Februar:​*
> *Neumember: *
> AHalbe
> rollginger11
> ...



:vik: Da freu ich mich aber. Und Gratulation auch den anderen Glücklichen!!

Was muss ich tun? Dem Thomas die Adresse schicken? Oder meldet sich jemand bei mir?

Hach - unfassbar

Gruß Pascal


----------



## aal60 (5. März 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Congratulations #6:vik::vik::vik:

|laola:

und PN mit Adresse an Thomas!


----------



## rollginger11 (6. März 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

hi
hab ich jetz wirklich gewonnen ???


----------



## Dopemaster61 (6. März 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Glückwunsch den Siegern


----------



## troutmaster69 (6. März 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*



rollginger11 schrieb:


> hi
> hab ich jetz wirklich gewonnen ???



Was für ein Einstand |welcome: und |schild-g

Gruss, troutmaster


----------



## rollginger11 (6. März 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

hi
das sag ich doch mal ein großes danke 

und ein großes lob an dieses board 
es ist sehr lehrreich für mich als einsteiger

vielen dank nochmal

gruss
rollginger11   :vik:


----------



## auborne (6. März 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Glückwunsch#6 
wünsche dir viele fische an der rolle


----------



## Bocky (9. März 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Hi

So ich will auch gewinnen.

Cu Bocky


----------



## Retrodreamer (9. März 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

:vik:Hallo,
Bin Seit 08.03.2008 Stolzer Besitzer des Ausweises  der bestandenen Fischerprüfung.

Danke noch mal an das Anglerboard, es mir sehr viel geholfen hier zu Lesen.





Gruß


Sven


Petri Heil


----------



## Khaane (12. März 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Möchte auch gewinnen 

Na, hoffentlich klappt dat.


----------



## sash197811 (16. März 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Ich will auch gewinnen .-)


----------



## Andreas-Raudszus (16. März 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

ich will auch gewinnen 

MFG
Andreas


----------



## Fxxxxx (16. März 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

*meld*


----------



## Nailuj (16. März 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Ich melde mich auch mal, obwohl ich nich genau weiss als was ich zähl, ab wann is man altmember?


----------



## oOHenryOo (28. März 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Ich möchte auch was gewinnen #6


----------



## Spiroholic (28. März 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Möchte auch dabei sein.
Bin erst frisch dabei,also dann bei den 
Neulingen.


----------



## AndPower (28. März 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Gibts etwas zu gewinnen?  -  da bin ich dabei!


----------



## AndPower (28. März 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Gibts etwas zu gewinnen?  -  da bin ich dabei!


----------



## ToxicToolz (28. März 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Ich will auch gewinnen ! ! ! :vik:


----------



## Jens0883 (28. März 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Freunde der Nacht: Ist euch klar, dass wir nicht mehr Januar/Febuar haben???
Aber ein Versuch ist´s ja wert!


----------



## Vitali-KS (10. April 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Warum eigentlich nicht!

Gruß
Vitali


----------



## Hoschi2904 (17. April 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Hallo und Petri an alle
Ich versuche dann auch mal hier als Altmember mein Glück #h


----------



## sebbba (17. April 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Ich möchte mich auch mal melden.


----------



## frogile (17. April 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

bin dabei  haben will


----------



## flasha (17. April 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Hallo, würd mich sehr über euer Geschenk freuen


----------



## reland (26. September 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Hallo!

Ich möchte auch gewinnen.

Immer eine stramme Leine!!


----------



## Ulli3D (27. September 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Hallloooooooooo!

Schon mal in den Kalender geschaut?


----------



## stanleyclan (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

habe ich das jetzt richtig verstanden??? bekommt man nur in den monaten januar und februar etwas oder kann man auch in den anderen montane sich anmelden und dann etwas gewinnen??? PS: ab wann zählt man denn als altmember??


----------



## stanleyclan (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

ich möchte mich auch anmelden und mal mein glück versuchen


----------



## stanleyclan (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

aber was gibt es denn jetzt im oktober für einen preis und was muss man dafür tun???


----------



## Ulli3D (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Diesen Trööt gibt es jeden Monat. Einmal für diejenigen, die im letzten Monat schon dabei waren und die, die in diesem Monat neu hinzu gekommen sind. Einfach mal in den nächsten Tagen aufpassen oder ins Magazin reinschauen.


----------



## Fanne (4. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

ich bin ein neuer angler mit frisch erworbenen Angel und fischereischein , 

diese rolle würde gut in mein magernes sortiment passen 


 gruss


----------



## Flußkrebs (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Pure Fishing belohnt Anglerboardmitglieder auch Januar/Februar*

Da sich dieses Jahr zwei Rollen nach intensiven Gebrauch verabschiedet haben kommt mir dieses Gewinnspiel sehr entgegen. Werde dann auch die ersten Fangerfolge direkt posten. Gruß Flußkrebs


----------

